# Авиация > Авиационная Энциклопедия >  Категории

## timsz

По-моему, категорий стало слишком много - на одной странице не умещаются.

Предложение: объединить категории "Книги о КБ ..." в одну категорию "Книги о конструкторах" или что-то в этом роде.

Но, понятно, этого мало.

----------


## Д.Срибный

А мне наоборот кажется, что категорий надо будет еще добавлять и добавлять :-)
Чем более структурировано - тем удобнее работать.

----------


## timsz

А можно создать субкатегории так, чтобы они в "Категориях" не высвечивались? Тогда можно будет упорядочить. Это вообще было бы оптимальным решением. 

Все-таки прочитать на первом этапе поиска под сотню заголовков - это много. :)

ЗЫ Сегодня долго не мог найти "Хронологию" :)

----------

